# Pregnancy Care



## MCS Miniatures (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi,

I was wondering if all you experienced breeders could share a bit of your knowledge on pregnant mare care. Most everything I have read is on foaling. When do you start feeding Mare & Foal feed? I read 8 months, would you agree with that? Are there any vaccines you need to give? Please share everything you think is essential




Thank you so much.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Sep 4, 2017)

We start bringing our mares in at about 8 months. They are fed in a stall. If makes sure they are getting plenty of feed and also gets them settled in their stall. Since this year we are where there is fescue, we will feed them alfalfa pellets to counteract the fescue. We will give grain after evaluation (most of our mares are on the chubby side). During the day they will be turned out in a area close to the house, so we can keep an eye on them.

Since we are in a closed herd we dont vaccinate. We worm on a regular schedule. We also worm the day the mare foals. Supposed to help the foal from getting scours on the mares foal heat. We also trim no less than 30 days before due date.

Miniature mares gestation length is around 330 days, so keeping a close eye on them starting at 300 days is best. They can foal a viable foal as early as 300 days.

Once mare foals, increase grain. Turn mama and baby in a safe place for exercise. And enjoy!


----------



## Miniv (Sep 4, 2017)

The most important time for "extra" care is in the last trimester, IMO....as long as your mare is already in good health and weight. We don't feed the Mare & Foal feed, but I know others do. We just use a quality 14 percent pelleted grain that is manufactured here in our area, so it has a little extra selenium, which we need here, and of course supplement. Starting at 8 months is fine. We are also picky about hay quality. We feed locally grown pasture/orchard grass mix. (We also give the newborn a selenium shot immediately after birth...AND worm the mom with ivermectin.)

Vaccines are a sticky subject.... For us, we just make sure the mare is up to date with the basic 5-way, which is what is necessary for our area. And we make sure NOT to vaccinate in the last trimester, so we do it prior. We also no longer give the pneumabort shot. Our practice is not accepted by some people, but since we slowly changed our method we've had NO late term abortions.

The reason behind us not giving the pneumabort anymore is -- It seemed that when ever we did that last of a series of 3, the mare would abort about a day or two later over 50 percent of the time. So, we stopped doing the last shot. Our odds improved, but we still had a few throughout the pregnancies. And when we decided to totally stop, the abortions basically did too. Over these last 10 years now, we've had about 3 abortions......one was a still born which happened this year. (That one we suspect was a Red Bag birth, which we missed,) I can't tell you why, am just passing on our experience.....which spans over 25 years. Others can share their own.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 7, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!!!

Tell us a little about your mare ? How far along is she? How long have you owned her for ?

The best piece of advice I can give you is "be prepared" as you possibly can. Do as much research as you can and make sure you have your foaling kit ready to go. Let your vet know when she is roughly due so they are aware.

No question is a silly one , so ask away


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Sep 10, 2017)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Welcome to the forum!!!
> 
> Tell us a little about your mare ? How far along is she? How long have you owned her for ?
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm sure you will see me a lot on here in the next few months, lol. I am trying to be as prepared as possible!





I've owned her for almost 3 years, she's my heart horse! She's at about 120 days. Pretty little chestnut tobiano, bred to an overo, hoping for some color .


----------



## Miniv (Sep 10, 2017)

Good for you! The more you do your "homework" the less stress when she FINALLY goes into labor. How OLD is she? Has she ever foaled before? If so, it's nice to find out how it went with the previous owner. If this is her first foal, it's even extra important to watch her like a hawk during those last few weeks.

Magic Marker mentioned above about Fescue hay.....Please avoid Fescue for your mare. Some hay growers claim theirs is "endophyte free", but I'd still not feed it. It's always good to know exactly where your hay is coming from and what's in it.


----------



## chandab (Sep 11, 2017)

Miniv said:


> Magic Marker mentioned above about Fescue hay.....Please avoid Fescue for your mare. Some hay growers claim theirs is "endophyte free", but I'd still not feed it. It's always good to know exactly where your hay is coming from and what's in it.


Even the endophyte free can become infected within a few years of planting a new stand.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Sep 11, 2017)

chandab said:


> Even the endophyte free can become infected within a few years of planting a new stand.





Miniv said:


> Good for you! The more you do your "homework" the less stress when she FINALLY goes into labor. How OLD is she? Has she ever foaled before? If so, it's nice to find out how it went with the previous owner. If this is her first foal, it's even extra important to watch her like a hawk during those last few weeks.
> 
> Magic Marker mentioned above about Fescue hay.....Please avoid Fescue for your mare. Some hay growers claim theirs is "endophyte free", but I'd still not feed it. It's always good to know exactly where your hay is coming from and what's in it.


Our hay doesn't have any fescue! It is her first foal, she's 13. She's in very good shape, though.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Sep 27, 2017)

Would it be normal for her to bite at her sides this early? Can´t find anything on it. Thanks


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Sep 27, 2017)

She either has a itch or baby may be irritating her.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 27, 2017)

Id say she has an itch too


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Sep 28, 2017)

Okay, thanks! That's what I thought, just wanted to make sure. She is my 'heart horse', so I am a big worry wart, haha!


----------



## PintoPalLover (Oct 6, 2017)

Do you have a picture handy to post ? I'd love to see your girl !


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Jan 4, 2018)

PintoPalLover said:


> Do you have a picture handy to post ? I'd love to see your girl !


Yes! Sorry, I missed this.

This picture is from 2016- of course she has a lot more hair and weight on her right now!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jan 4, 2018)

She is cute.

Our pregnant mares are hairy fatsos. Couple are in really, really good shape.


----------



## PintoPalLover (Jan 15, 2018)

Beautiful girl ! Thank you for for posting her picture



Hope she has a healthy and pretty baby for you !


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi all! New question. She's got a lot of swelling around her udders, but the udders themselves aren't swollen. She doesn't mind when you touch it. Is this just edema? Is there any way I can make the swelling go down? I will grab some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 16, 2018)

thanks, will look forward to the photos. She's about what 9 months along now?


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 16, 2018)

Most mares get edema. The edema eventually moves back to the actual bag.

Exercise works the best. Just make sure she moves around during turn out.

I have several mares with edema around the bag, theirs is due to being a little puggy during their pregnancy.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Feb 16, 2018)

Yeah, Im thinking its just edema. Shes taken to just standing around in the pasture, so Im going to start taking her on some hand walks. Here are the pictures! Yes, shes at nine months . About 275 days.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 16, 2018)

MCS these photos are a wonderful starting point. if you can do this again at 290 then weekly thereafter (sooner if you notice something) we'll be able to watch her progress. It's amazing how much you'll notice by keeping a photo log, sometimes we'll see things we never realize is happening by simply looking everyday.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Feb 16, 2018)

Debby - LB said:


> MCS these photos are a wonderful starting point. if you can do this again at 290 then weekly thereafter (sooner if you notice something) we'll be able to watch her progress. It's amazing how much you'll notice by keeping a photo log, sometimes we'll see things we never realize is happening by simply looking.


Great idea, thanks! I will start doing that.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 16, 2018)

Definitely taking pictures, roughly, every week does help. Pictures show small changes you may not notice by feel.

My only problem is my first mare. She does not like you feeling, much less putting my phone down there to get a picture. She didn't like me clipping either.

Thankfully majority of the remaining nine are used to being touched and clipped.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Feb 23, 2018)

Here are some pictures from today. She rolled after she ate her grain, which I thought was odd because I haven't seen her roll practically since she got pregnant! Anyways, I took these pics and thought I might as well post them here, too!

The pic of her vulva is a comparison from a few days ago, the picture on the right is from today. Also sorry the pictures are kind of blurry. I was having trouble getting good ones today. The little specks all over are mud, I wiped it off afterwards. It's been raining a lot lately, so parts of the pasture are a mess!


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Feb 23, 2018)

Also to add, I have been taking her on 1-3 walks per day to try and reduce edema!


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 23, 2018)

Now about 282 days. Definitely some change there from the last weeks photos, you can see how her teats are starting to seperate and point downwards. Hard to say about the pics on the right it does appear to have elongated but not swelled looking back there.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 23, 2018)

Your mare has more of a milk bar than my mare that is 323 days!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 26, 2018)

She is looking really good, some definite changes happening there


----------



## Miniv (Feb 26, 2018)

Definite changes happening....This is a good documentation!


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm going to start posting pictures weekly starting at 290, which would be Saturday, I believe. I also plan to put her on marestare once I get everything set up and that should be sometime early March! I'll post the link here when I get it up



.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Feb 27, 2018)

Speaking of marestare, what time do you all recommend putting a camera on your mare? I was thinking 300 days but would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 2, 2018)

Yes I'd agree with 300 under certain circumstances but if you see any signs (and you already have) you can and should have her under camera with an alarm on her at that time. Unlike big horses your average gestation for a miniature mare is about 320 days. There are many, many full term surviving foals at 290. I have found that unless there is a problem, first foals take a little longer and will be closer to the normal gestation, anyone else?

That said, the only thing you can expect from them is the unexpected!


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 3, 2018)

Here are 290 pics! I also included a picture of a little maternity photoshoot I did for her today just for fun.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 3, 2018)

I would keep a close eye on her. Her bag only needs to fill a little more and nipples point down. Also the side shot shows baby is low, she almost looks v'd. I don't think you have long to wait after 300 days for a baby.

Unlike me who has a mare at 332 days with barely a bag.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 3, 2018)

Magic Marker Miniatures said:


> I would keep a close eye on her. Her bag only needs to fill a little more and nipples point down. Also the side shot shows baby is low, she almost looks v'd. I don't think you have long to wait after 300 days for a baby.
> 
> Unlike me who has a mare at 332 days with barely a bag.


Wow thanks for responding! Certainly got me moving a little faster on the camera, haha! I got all the stuff for the camera set up in my barn tonight, now all I have to do is mount the camera in her stall and buy marestare. Hopefully getting that done tomorrow! Have one more thing to buy for my foaling kit, printed off a bunch of foaling walkthroughs for certain dystocias and even the textbook foaling. So excited


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 4, 2018)

At this stage she could go quick or she could make you wait weeks! Mares decision.

I have a mare at 333 with little bag (don't know foaling history), two mares that will be 300 on 3/8 (one has foaled at 333 and last year at 331; other lost both her foals) with barely a start of a bag, one mare that will be 300 days on 3/11 (foaled as a first timer at 319) with no start of a bag, and last mare will be 300 on 3/16 (first baby) with bag half way filled up.

Last three mares after mares above won't be 300 days until April.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 4, 2018)

Agree with Magic Marker......She does look like the foal has dropped.... If you can, try to gently squeeze some liquid from her teets to see how sticky it is.

(Cute picture, btw.)


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 4, 2018)

She's progressing nicely. I agree she does appear to have dropped. I LOVE that photo! looks like you had so much fun, and it's obvious that this baby is highly anticipated.

She's at the point now where she could foal at any time. Watch closely for text book changes but don't depend on them.

I second seeing if you can express some fluid.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 7, 2018)

I havent tried to express fluid yet, I might try tonight. What would I be looking for?

I have her on marestare now, its a public cam under MCS Miniatures. Here is a bag comparison pic! The top pics is yesterday, 293 days, and today at 294 days. I also added a front view udders picture from today. She is super itchy today, she keeps rubbing her butt on the walls and pressing it against the walls. Also biting her belly occasionally.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 7, 2018)

You only need a drop of fluid on your finger. Dab your finger and thumb together and gauge the stickiness. At first it will take a few dabs to make it feel sticky. And then when she's very close, it will only be one dab and feel very thick like honey or syrup. That means lots of colostrum has formed.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 7, 2018)

Your mare is progressing nicely and rather quickly. Don't have long to wait.
Now just have her send her vibes my way, my mares are at a snail pace.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 9, 2018)

Milk came in tonight! It wasn't sticky but I couldn't get a very good look at it. I read they will usually foal 2-4 weeks after you're first able to express fluid, would you agree with that?


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 9, 2018)

The last post came out wrong! Meant to say it wasn't sticky and I couldn't tell color because I didn't get a very good look at it!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 10, 2018)

Depends on mare. Have had mares that I could get fluid from nipples weeks before delivering. But have also had mares that couldn't get fluid until days or hours before delivery.

I noticed, with several of our mares, that when it turns a "slim milk" color; mare usually foals within 12 hours.

Also the closer the mare is to foaling the easier it is to express fluid from nipples. Barely touch them and it squirts out quickly.

Just don't do it to much because it takes the clostrum from the baby.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 10, 2018)

quote MCS Miniatures " I read they will usually foal 2-4 weeks after you're first able to express fluid, would you agree with that? "

Not set is stone but yes mares will present that way. Of course then the same mare who was text book for years will drop a foal without even having a bag the day before.





You can't depend on one sign. 

You are doing good so don't get too nervous! Since you've observed her closely these last weeks you'll spot the differences in her regular behavior that will alert you to imminant foaling signs.

Something to watch for other than colostrum, loosening of the tail head and swelling and elongating of the vulva -- you may notice her being restless, looking at her sides, getting up and down. She'll be rolling to position the foal. The foal will need to shift from it's position on its back



-

and rotate (as shown above) until its head and forelimbs are extended in the birth canal like this:



-

Some other signs you may see are: pawing, doing a lot of yawning, pushing her butt against the wall. When its almost time you'll probably notice more manure than usual, she'll poop... a LOT and in my experience it will get loose like cow patties, and as contractions progress, she'll be sweating.

-

*Normal birthing presentation*:




-

Do you have a foaling alarm on her? I'm sorry if you already said and I missed it.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 10, 2018)

Yeah what Deb said.

I have a mare that is between 338-345 days. She presents with most of what Deb showed above except a bag. She has a walnut size bag and I check it every morning before turn out (which she hates).

I have no history on her so a guessing game.

I have had maidens that go longer (345,355,354) but last year had a maiden go 319. Have had marea carry colts longer but same mare above did not do that.

Had a mare for two foalings (knew her routine) that foaled last year with no bag. Ended up losing the foal do to a difficult birth. Foal had contracted hocks and had to deliver back end of foal with legs in the incorrect position. Hard on mare and baby died from it.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks Debby! I have something similar printed out in my barn. She has been doing some violent butt scratching and often sleeps with her butt pressed against the wall. She's also been looking at her sides a lot more. She will be 300 days Tuesday!





Also, no foaling alarm but I do have her on marestare. So I've got people watching that will call me if something's wrong, I also get up to check on it throughout the night. I am glad I put her up a little early, it gave me the chance to get a feel of her usual routine so I can tell when she's getting a little closer!





Oh no, MMM, that must've been scary! I really hope my mare has a textbook foaling but I've studied and printed out a bunch of dystocia corrections just in case I need them.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 11, 2018)

Milk was white tonight, looked like cow's milk. She's at 298 today. Included belly pictures and an udder pic



. Looks like her teats are almost pointing straight down.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 11, 2018)

I would keep a very close eye on her.

With what your saying, it is a very likely she will foal tonight.

Every mare we have had foal, foal within a few hours of their milk turning to the color of milk.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 11, 2018)

Magic Marker Miniatures said:


> I would keep a very close eye on her.
> 
> With what your saying, it is a very likely she will foal tonight.
> 
> Every mare we have had foal, foal within a few hours of their milk turning to the color of milk.


Wow, thanks! I saw her laying down on the camera a little while ago, she hasn't laid down practically since she was bred!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 11, 2018)

Hope she goes for you uneventfully tonight and look forward to checking in tomorrow morning to hearing tou have a new baby.

I am still waiting for my mares. Have one at 336 days and finally has a descent bag. Two are at 304 and starting a bag. One is at 301 and not much going on with her (she foaled at 319 days last year). Last mare will be 300 days on 3/16 and is halfway bagged up.

Last three won't be 300 days until the end of April.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 12, 2018)

You were spot on MMM! She foaled last night at 11:30pm. It is a chestnut pinto filly! Very pretty! I will post pictures later. Foal was coming out sideways but I fixed that and it was otherwise an easy birth. She had a lot of trouble finding the milk bar, had to get vet out and eventually got colostrum in her. She is a little undercooked for me and the vet's liking. We will be doing a IgG test on her at about 18 hours and hopefully good results.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 12, 2018)

Here are pictures!



Her legs have already straightened out a bit.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 12, 2018)

Congratulations on a gorgeous filly.

Miniatures average gestation is 330. Earliest is 300 days. Have talked to a couple breeders that have had viable foals earlier, but not much. Your mare was very close, so I can understand your vet and you feeling she is a tad premature.

Hope all goes well and she gets stronger.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 12, 2018)

Congratulations what a lovely filly., gr8 markings





Glad everything went well for you and really happy to read that you were there to assist.

Dont be shy with the pictures haha


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry forgot to update. Had to take filly up to the state universitys clinic as she still was unable to latch on and was getting weaker by this morning. I stayed up all night with her and syringe fed her. She got put on antibiotics and a feeding tube, and now she is feeling a little stronger. She also is getting plasma transfusions. She is feeling better but not out of the woods yet.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 12, 2018)

Here are some photos. Angel is a really patient, loving mom. She is doing great, had to be sedated earlier while they were working on her filly, but other than that she has had no problems. We have named the filly Hope.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 12, 2018)

Shes lovely and I hope she is feeling better soon


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 12, 2018)

she is just beautiful. best wishes for a healthy girl


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 13, 2018)

Your Hope is quite beautiful. Keeping my fingers crossed that she is gaining strength!


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 13, 2018)

She is much stronger after the feeding tube and plasma transfusions. She was running around and bucking on her stall. She has finally started to nurse and they took her feeding tube off this morning and are going to monitor her closely.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 13, 2018)

That is wonderful news , I hope she continues to improve for you






Love her name !!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2018)

So happy for you!! Big congratulations she is absolutely lovely!!! Sorry I'm late, we had a death in the faimily and I've not checked in.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi all, quick question. I noticed Hope last night trying to nurse for about an hour and a half straight. She just kept switching side and doing it again. She didn't seem like she was getting any, so I went in and made sure she was latching on, and she was. Then I looked at the mare's bag and it seemed almost flat, and I couldn't hand express any out. Is that normal? She's doing the same thing this morning. Doesn't seem lethargic so I assume she must be getting something, it just seemed odd to me.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 18, 2018)

Foals will switch nipples as nursing but you may want to consult a vet.

After her rough start you don't want anything to set her back.

I know with our mares we could express milk.

Try getting a picture and let us see what it looks like. She may just not be a Jersey milk cow producer.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 18, 2018)

Okay thank you! I will take a picture today. I'm not super concerned because she is very active, I've been watching her run around all morning.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 18, 2018)

At least you get to see a baby run around.

Still waiting on ours. Have five mares over 300 days with one being 346 days (first day in with stallion). She was only in with stallion seven days, so the least days she could be is 340.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 18, 2018)

Magic Marker Miniatures said:


> At least you get to see a baby run around.
> 
> Still waiting on ours. Have five mares over 300 days with one being 346 days (first day in with stallion). She was only in with stallion seven days, so the least days she could be is 340.


Wow! Hopefully somebody goes soon!


----------



## madmax (Mar 18, 2018)

Your filly is so lovely, I had the same experience as this and it turned out well, my only 300 day foal and the tubing of the mare's milk did the trick, we did that for 24 hours, so I wish you continued success. My mare had too much milk and it would stream all over the foals face when it could not latch on at first, so I had to milk the mare down a little so the foal could nurse better later. It was a small foal but caught up as time went on.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 18, 2018)

Thats reassuring mad max, thank you! My filly had to have a feeding tube for 24 hours, too. That and the plasma transfusions she got made her full of life! She is very active now.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 18, 2018)

Here is the picture! I still can't hand express any and she's still doing the same thing but she's still super energetic and is urinating clear so I assume she must be getting something! My vet comes out tomorrow, I will mention it to her



.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 18, 2018)

I also thought I'd mention that I noticed tonight baby was only latching on for 10 seconds max, then nudging and pushing her udders before trying to latch on again. Also saw her nibbling on hay and drinking water so I thought that was a good sign!



She is very sweet, I was giving her scratches today and she loved it.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 19, 2018)

The nudging and pushing on udder is the babies way of getting mom to let down her milk. Same as you would see a calf butt the moms bag.

Mom's bag looks fine. Baby may be emptying because she nurses so much. Also the mare may not be releasing her milk when you try because you are not her baby.

I would say as long as baby is full of herself and urinating clear fluid, she is fine.

Would love to see pictures now that she has unfolded a bit, please.


----------



## MCS Miniatures (Mar 19, 2018)

Magic Marker Miniatures said:


> The nudging and pushing on udder is the babies way of getting mom to let down her milk. Same as you would see a calf butt the moms bag.
> 
> Mom's bag looks fine. Baby may be emptying because she nurses so much. Also the mare may not be releasing her milk when you try because you are not her baby.
> 
> ...


Thanks! That's what I figured. I will take some pictures today for you! Most of the ones I have are of her sleeping.


----------

